# Milk bottles



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

We are getting geared up to buy our milk cow and sell dairy products this year. Im trying to figure out what kind of containers to use to sell milk in. There is a woman around her that sells milk and she used 2qt mason jars and suggested buying plastic lids. I really like the idea of selling the milk in glass but I dont know how well it will pour from canning jars. What are your ideas? and sources?


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats the best and cheapest idea. Use a dry erase marker on the lid. Pouring isnt an issue.

I have some 8$ bottles from stanpac but most people just want the half gallon mason jar. Prices for 6 run from 8-11$ with lid its like 2$.

After breaking 3 $8 bottles from freezing to long we quit that. Twice


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I use half gallon mason jars with a plastic cap too. I charge a bottle deposit equal to the cost of the jar and lid. That way if the jars get broken or the people don't bring it back, my cost is covered. 

They pour fine but can be a bit heavy and awkward for small hands. 

The best price I've found is at Ace Hardware stores. They put them on sale sometimes for under $10.00 a case (6 jars). With everything costing more now, I suppose they won't be that cheap anymore though.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If selling in mason jars with plastic lids it helps to put a standard metal lid (not ring) on top before putting the plastic lid on...otherwise they tend to leak as there is not a sure seal.


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You all for your input. I think I will order some jars and plastic lids. Thanks for the tip regarding the metal lid under the plastic. Are any of you selling butter? What container do you use for that?


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

The milk I buy comes in the gallon pickle TYPE jars. I transfer it when I get home into the half gallon jars you are talking about. Glad to hear about the lid under the cap.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We are asked to bring out own jars when we get our milk.


----------

